# Official Northwest Division Thread



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Season standings as of 11/29/06:


```
[B][U]Northwest 	W 	L 	PCT 	GB 	CONF 	DIV 	HOME 	ROAD 	L 10 	STREAK[/U][/B]
Utah 		15 	5 	0.750 	0.0 	10-3 	2-1  	10-1  	5-4  	6-4  	L 1
Denver 		11 	7 	0.611 	3.0 	4-4 	1-1 	6-4 	5-3 	7-3 	L 1
Minnesota 	10 	9 	0.526 	4.5 	7-7 	3-2 	6-3 	4-6 	7-3 	W 4
Seattle 	9 	11 	0.450 	6.0 	3-7 	0-3 	5-6 	4-5 	5-5 	W 2
Portland 	7 	14 	0.333 	8.5 	4-7 	2-1 	4-6 	3-8 	2-8 	L 2
```
Denver's gonna play the first game of season at the Clippers. We got a day off before heading to Denver. Hopefully the game will wear out the Nuggets players a little, giving us a better chance to win the game, maybe a little?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i'm still picking us to top this division, good start against the kings, if we can pick up a few wins early on we could get on a roll


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We're on the top with Utah.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Tough loss tonight against Portland... But still 79 games left lol.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

2-1 is better than 1-2 or 0-3.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> 2-1 is better than 1-2 or 0-3.


GOOD THINKING.
NOW IT'S LEFT TO BE SEEN IF THEY CAN BOUNCE BACK FROM A TOUGH LOSS BACK INTO THE WINNING WAYS.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Off to Sacramento tomorrow, hopefully we should play better than the first time earlier.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Utah looks pretty good right now. Booz is doing big things...like he has a lot of energy to burn after the last two seasons or something.


----------



## The Merlin (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey guys. Last visited this page 2.25.2005 LOL, planning to be a bit more frequent user now on :biggrin: .
But What do you think of Wolves chances tonight? Gotta say pretty impressive victory over Nuggets, i was totally expecting L from that one. Hopefully we will win tonight, so it wouldn't be 2-2 when going to L.A.

btw. What do you think of this seasons team? IMO it's lot better than last year.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The Merlin said:


> Hey guys. Last visited this page 2.25.2005 LOL, planning to be a bit more frequent user now on :biggrin: .
> But What do you think of Wolves chances tonight? Gotta say pretty impressive victory over Nuggets, i was totally expecting L from that one. Hopefully we will win tonight, so it wouldn't be 2-2 when going to L.A.
> 
> btw. What do you think of this seasons team? IMO it's lot better than last year.


Welcome back. Hopefully your visit will be a long one. 

They can win one at Arco Arena. They got a pretty good road record whenever they're in Sacramento. I expect 3-1 road trip from them after the Clippers. 

This year's team? They may be better, by a little bit. I wouldn't say a lot unless they can produce a lot more wins than last year.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Season standings as of 11/6/06:


```
[B][U]Northwest 	W 	L 	PCT 	GB 	CONF 	DIV 	HOME 	ROAD 	L 10 	STREAK[/U][/B]
Utah 	        3 	0 	1.000 	0.0 	3-0 	0-0  	2-0  	1-0  	3-0  	W 3
[COLOR=DarkGreen][B]Minnesota 	2 	1 	0.667 	1.0 	2-1 	1-1 	1-0 	1-1 	2-1 	L 1[/B][/COLOR]
Portland 	2 	1 	0.667 	1.0 	2-1 	2-0 	1-0 	1-1 	2-1 	W 1
Seattle 	1 	2 	0.333 	2.0 	1-2 	0-1 	1-1 	0-1 	1-2 	W 1
Denver 	        0 	2 	0.000 	2.5 	0-2 	0-1 	0-1 	0-1 	0-2 	L 2
```


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The twolves are looking good.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> The twolves are looking good.


Not like yours. The NW Division is not looking so good, except for the Jazz.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Not like yours. The NW Division is not looking so good, except for the Jazz.


2-1 while the top team of last year is still winless. Your team is doing very well for the first games of the season. A lot of people saw the Twolves very low, but I think you will be 2nd place in this division. Because I want to see Denver fail.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Haha, chalk up another loss for Denver. 0-3.

Sweet.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Haha, chalk up another loss for Denver. 0-3.
> 
> Sweet.


 :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

```
[B]Northwest 	W 	L 	PCT 	GB 	CONF 	DIV 	HOME 	ROAD 	L 10 	STREAK[/B]
Utah 	        6 	1 	0.857 	0.0 	3-0 	0-0  	3-0  	3-1  	6-1  	W 2
Portland 	4 	3 	0.571 	2.0 	4-3 	2-0 	3-1 	1-2 	4-3 	L 1
Seattle 	3 	4 	0.429 	3.0 	1-2 	0-1 	1-1 	2-3 	3-4 	W 2
Denver 	        2 	3 	0.400 	3.0 	0-2 	0-1 	0-2 	2-1 	2-3 	W 2
[COLOR=DarkGreen][B]Minnesota 	2 	4 	0.333 	3.5 	2-3 	1-1 	1-1 	1-3 	2-4 	L 4[/B][/COLOR]
```
Things are going better for others, unfortunately we are going on another direction.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

11/25-


```
[b]Northwest 	W 	L 	PCT 	GB 	CONF 	DIV 	HOME 	ROAD 	L 10 	STREAK[/b]
Utah 	       12 	1 	0.923 	0.0 	8-0 	1-0 	7-0 	5-1 	9-1 	W 8
Denver   	7 	4 	0.636 	4.0 	2-2 	0-1 	3-2 	4-2 	7-3 	W 4
Portland 	6 	7 	0.462 	6.0 	4-5 	2-1 	4-2 	2-5 	4-6 	W 1
[b]Minnesota 	5 	6 	0.455 	6.0 	4-4 	2-1 	3-2 	2-4 	4-6 	W 2[/b]
Seattle 	6 	8 	0.429 	6.5 	2-5 	0-2 	2-4 	4-4 	5-5 	L 1
```


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

```
[B]Northwest 	W 	L 	PCT 	GB 	CONF 	DIV 	HOME 	ROAD 	L 10 	STREAK[/B]
Utah 	        15 	5 	0.750 	0.0 	10-3 	2-1 	10-1 	5-4 	6-4 	L 1
Denver 	        11 	7 	0.611 	3.0 	4-4 	1-1 	6-4 	5-3 	7-3 	L 1
[B]Minnesota 	10 	9 	0.526 	4.5 	7-7 	3-2 	6-3 	4-6 	7-3 	W 4[/B]
Seattle 	9 	11 	0.450 	6.0 	3-7 	0-3 	5-6 	4-5 	5-5 	W 2
Portland 	7 	14 	0.333 	8.5 	4-7 	2-1 	4-6 	3-8 	2-8 	L 2
```
Denver lost last night.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> ```
> [B]Northwest 	W 	L 	PCT 	GB 	CONF 	DIV 	HOME 	ROAD 	L 10 	STREAK[/B]
> Utah 	        15 	5 	0.750 	0.0 	10-3 	2-1 	10-1 	5-4 	6-4 	L 1
> Denver 	        11 	7 	0.611 	3.0 	4-4 	1-1 	6-4 	5-3 	7-3 	L 1
> ...


denver has a pretty easy 5 games coming up though unfortunately, i dont think we're far off catching them though


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We're kinda struggling right now, but we still have a long way to go to the end.

Anyway, move on to....

*The Nuggets-Knicks Brawl*: Wolves fans, what are your inputs on it?


----------



## The Merlin (Apr 9, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> We're kinda struggling right now, but we still have a long way to go to the end.
> 
> Anyway, move on to....
> 
> *The Nuggets-Knicks Brawl*: Wolves fans, what are your inputs on it?


You mean suspensions? If so, i'm guessing Anthony, Robinson and J.R. Smith are getting at least 6 game suspensions each.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

and collins is gonna get suspended, he got a falgrant foul the night before aswell so if he doesnt get suspended then jr smith shouldnt


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

melo4life said:


> and collins is gonna get suspended, he got a falgrant foul the night before aswell so if he doesnt get suspended then jr smith shouldnt


Ok, you're a Wolves fan then.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

wolves with 3 in a row.

jazz lost their last game, apart from that the rest of the division has lost 3 or more in a row.
hopefully catch denver before melo even gets back


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Denver lost tonight put us on tying on for the 2nd place in NW with them.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Denver lost tonight put us on tying on for the 2nd place in NW with them.


ah nice just saw that too.
good time for us to make a run, string a few wins together and we can set outselves up for the PO's


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Let's hope so. KG said in his last post game comment, we need to take one game at a time.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

we're doing it all without a whole lot from mike james too, which is a good sign


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Good job on tieing your record with denver. I hope the Twolves do better than the other 3 in our division. But of course, me being a jazz fan don't want you to do better than the jazz  Hopefully you guys can get to the playoff with the 7th or 8th seed knocking out denver.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

```
[B]Northwest  	W  	L  	Pct  	GB  	Home   	Road   	Div   	Conf   	Streak   L10 [/B]
 Utah 	        24 	13 	.649 	-- 	14-4 	10-9 	4-2 	16-8 	Lost 3  5-5 
 [B]Minnesota 	19 	16 	.543 	4.0 	12-6 	7-10 	4-2 	11-10 	Won 2  	7-3[/B] 
 Denver 	17 	17 	.500 	5.5 	10-10 	7-7 	2-2 	5-11 	Lost 2  3-7 
 Portland 	15 	23 	.395 	9.5 	8-11 	7-12 	2-2 	10-11 	Won 1  	3-7 
 Seattle 	14 	25 	.359 	11.0 	10-9 	4-16 	1-5 	6-15 	Won 1  	2-8
```


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Utah lost to Seattle a couple of nights ago. Unbelievable. We actually have a better record vs. Western Conference teams than Denver.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Things has gone downhill for us.


```
[B]Northwest  	W  	L  	Pct  	GB  	Home   	Road   	Div   	Conf   	Streak   L10[/B] 
 Utah 	        27      14 	.659 	-- 	14-4 	13-10 	4-2 	16-8 	Won 3  	 5-5 
 Denver 	20 	17 	.541 	5.0 	11-10 	9-7 	3-2 	7-11 	Won 3  	 4-6 
 [B]Minnesota 	20 	18 	.526 	5.5 	12-8 	8-10 	4-2 	11-10 	Lost 2   7-3[/B]
 Portland 	16 	25 	.390 	11.0 	9-12 	7-13 	2-3 	10-13 	Lost 1   3-7 
 Seattle 	16 	25 	.390 	11.0 	12-9 	4-16 	1-5 	6-15 	Won 3  	 4-6
```


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

fallin behind again, really need to fire back after 3 losses in a row


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

you guys are 20-19 now arent you?? so your pct would be .512% i think,, that means you guys are 1 full game behind us now, but it will be good to see what happens now that carmelo is back


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Well yours didn't do much, either.

We need to warm up our rookies and start all over again next season.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

With a win tonight, it has put us in the 9th place from 11th place.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

8th place.

```
[B][U]Northwest  	W  	L  	Pct  	GB  	Home   	Road   	Div   	Conf   	Streak   L10 [/U][/B]
Utah 	        35 	17 	.673 	-- 	21-6 	14-11 	6-2 	20-10 	Won 6  	 7-3 
Denver 	        26 	25 	.510 	8.5 	14-14 	12-11 	5-5 	11-17 	Lost 1   4-6 
[B]Minnesota 	25 	27 	.481 	10.0 	16-9 	9-18 	5-5 	15-19 	Won 2  	 5-5 [/B]
Portland 	22 	32 	.407 	14.0 	12-14 	10-18 	4-4 	13-17 	Lost 2   4-6 
Seattle 	20 	32 	.385 	15.0 	14-13 	6-19 	2-6 	9-20 	Won 2  	 4-6
```


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i still think we can catch denver.. we need to do it soon, i really doubt they will struggle at the end of the season once anthony and iverson have had some serious minutes together.
i think we can take 7th, which i would much preffer.... suns are a better match up for us than the mavs.
still a horrible match up lol, but better none the less


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

```
[B][U]Northwest 	W 	L 	PCT 	GB 	CONF 	DIV 	HOME 	ROAD 	L 10 	STREAK[/U][/B]
Utah 	 	45 	24 	0.652 	0.0 	27-13 	8-3 	27-7 	18-17 	5-5 	W 1
Denver  	35 	33 	0.515 	9.5 	17-22 	6-6 	19-17 	16-16 	6-4 	W 1
Minnesota 	30 	39 	0.435 	15.0 	18-26 	6-7 	20-13 	10-26 	4-6 	W 1
Portland 	29 	41 	0.414 	16.5 	16-25 	5-8 	16-19 	13-22 	4-6 	L 1
Seattle 	27 	42 	0.391 	18.0 	14-25 	5-6 	19-17 	8-25 	3-7 	L 1
```
Ugh...


----------

